# Just Ordered New TTS Vorsprung



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Just put a deposit down on a Tango Red TTS Vosprung, Red seats and Callipers. Estimated delivery April 2022?

Regards


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

is it a question or a statement?
if it's a question, I don't know delivery time for RHD models, but for the rest of Europe the delivery situation is quite complicate (big delays)… ask to dealer for your production date, then it will be easier to estimate the delivery time


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi, I ordered a brand new TT on October 1st 2020 and waited until the end of May 2021 for it to arrive. From what I am hearing there are still significant delays on most models. My father in law wanted to order a new A3 in July and was told he wouldn’t get it until March next year!!! My wife ordered a new A1 in July and is likely to have it at the end of November. I hope you get your car sooner than I did.


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

Forgot to say you’ve made a great choice with your car and specification, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

I ordered a TT at the beginning of August (just before the price rise), and it was built end Sept/beginning Oct, current status is "on its way to port for shipping".


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

I just sold my TTS vorsprung you'll love the way it drives its a very fast car indeed sounds great as well build quality is beyond reproach mines was in turbo blue with rotor grey leather/blue design pack TTRS rear wing and matrix oled tail lights of which are up for sale PM me if your interested ps l thought Audi stopped the red stitching


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Think yourselves lucky. I've ordered a Jag and have been told 1 year waiting time!


----------



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

m-a-r-k said:


> Think yourselves lucky. I've ordered a Jag and have been told 1 year waiting time!


I believe JLR is having bad delays generally, they seem to be suffering more than other manufacturers.


----------



## Denzle (May 1, 2021)

jassyo06 said:


> I just sold my TTS vorsprung you'll love the way it drives its a very fast car indeed sounds great as well build quality is beyond reproach mines was in turbo blue with rotor grey leather/blue design pack TTRS rear wing and matrix oled tail lights of which are up for sale PM me if your interested ps l thought Audi stopped the red stitching
> View attachment 477923
> 
> 
> View attachment 477922





jassyo06 said:


> I just sold my TTS vorsprung you'll love the way it drives its a very fast car indeed sounds great as well build quality is beyond reproach mines was in turbo blue with rotor grey leather/blue design pack TTRS rear wing and matrix oled tail lights of which are up for sale PM me if your interested ps l thought Audi stopped the red stitching
> View attachment 477923
> 
> 
> View attachment 477922


looks a lovely colour combo. Are you regretting selling?


----------



## jassyo06 (Mar 27, 2021)

Denzle said:


> looks a lovely colour combo. Are you regretting selling?


Yeah regrets the RS3 8Y l have ordered is rather compromised in the way of interior colour options as its black on black plan B is a TTRS Vorsprung


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Just got a video message from my dealer, saying I have a build date of week 48 (two weeks time!)

Thanks for all the above comments

Regards


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Exciting & a long 2 weeks….


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Had a video from dealer last week, showing status 20, with build week 48. Dealer has sent me another video showing staus code 30 built in transit from Emden. Dealer has said when the status code gets to 38, he will know a exact date for delivery, but says it will be sometime in January?

Regards


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Sounds about right. They often sit at Emden for 1-4 weeks until there is enough to fill a ship (I seem to remember mine being there for 2 weeks). Then it'll go to somewhere like Grimsby and probably take a few more days to get to the dealer, who will then take a few days to PDI it. 
2nd/3rd week of January is my guess.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Had update from Dealer on Sunday, car at status code 38, at port Emden. Looks like it will be here sometime in January


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

You can see which ships are at Emden here MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic You can find which ships Audi use on google, African Highway is one, then follow it to where it unloads, mine was Isle of Sheppey (?) for southern England dealer, depends on where you live. Doesn't make the car arrive quicker but interesting nevertheless.....


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

just had video from dealer showing me my car, although in december i was contacted and told that a sale administrator had selected a 71 plate for my car. So in the video the car shows 71? plates. Have been told this was a admin mistake and my car has not been registered, I have chosen my 22 plate for it today.

Regards


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

It will only be a 22 plate if it's registered/being collected after March 1st. If you don't tell them to hang on to it until at least then, it'll be a 71 plate.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

KevC said:


> It will only be a 22 plate if it's registered/being collected after March 1st. If you don't tell them to hang on to it until at least then, it'll be a 71 plate.


I had told the salesman that I would wait for March delivery, but the sales admin had jumped the gun.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Does the new TTS Vorsprung have the new MQB EA888 EVO engine? And is the ECU still Simos18 or did they go MK8 way and run the Simos19 ones?


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Get some photos up once you have your hands on it!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes to the evo engine (combustion chamber injectors removed), ECU should be the Simos 19.3 if I remember well



danielvolt said:


> Does the new TTS Vorsprung have the new MQB EA888 EVO engine? And is the ECU still Simos18 or did they go MK8 way and run the Simos19 ones?


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> yes to the evo engine (combustion chamber injectors removed), ECU should be the Simos 19.3 if I remember well


woah awesome...


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

coooooool! 
(I just would paint in black the fuel cap and the front/rear fake vents!)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good colour choice on the paint, although I would say that ……………..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

